# Your airport color determines which item colors you get



## LilBabyDelirium (May 24, 2020)

Found this article today and it's super interesting! Are you finding that this matches what you have? For me, it's spot on!



			Animal Crossing: New Horizons - Your Airport's Color Could Determine Other Item Colors - GameSpot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 24, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Found this article today and it's super interesting! Are you finding that this matches what you have? For me, it's spot on!
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing: New Horizons - Your Airport's Color Could Determine Other Item Colors - GameSpot


spot on and I hate it


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

Yeah there was a thread earlier this week on here linking to a reddit post about it. Seems like it’s pretty true that this is the case!


----------



## h1pst4r (May 24, 2020)

Unrelated- but I'm bothered by Gamespot's lazy journalism (and other "journalists" covering AC). They literally just took someone's picture from Reddit (they did give the person citation at the top), and now it's an article that clogs up my search results lol. At least this time they aren't publishing wrong information.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 24, 2020)

I have an orange airport so all my colors are boring or don't match the aesthetic im trying to attain on my island which is why I haven't purchased really ANYTHING from the Nook Miles sets. :/


----------



## pocky (May 24, 2020)

this would have been useful to know while starting my island... i still like the yellow airport better though even if the items aren't the best.


----------



## Romaki (May 24, 2020)

I hate this so much, it's definitely true. I go with a yellow airport because it's my favorite, but the color selection makes no sense. Why does it affect popular items though? How does a bronze lantern fit a yellow airport...


----------



## marea (May 24, 2020)

I have a feeling this would have changed what colour some people picked, had we known about this early on. I had the green airport and i love my teacup ride color! but i am starting over so...


----------



## Fey (May 24, 2020)

At first I didn’t mind too much, since I have direct access to two friends’ items (so 3/4 of Airport/Item sets). Thinking about it though, it really does suck and seem very unfair for those unable to do any trading. 

I don’t like how many things are exclusive to the individual copy in NH. At least with Pokémon you can see in advance what the version-exclusives are—with this game however, we don’t find out until two months in, when people have likely settled into their Islands and resetting for particular items has become much less feasible.


----------



## carackobama (May 24, 2020)

I saw this a few days and it blew my mind tbh


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 24, 2020)

Oh, Blue Airport is pretty accurate.
I'll definitely take note of this post when I start resetting so I can get either my blue airport back or a Green airport. Not a big fan of the other color selections.


----------



## Insulaire (May 24, 2020)

All the people dragging green airports at the start of the game gotta be eating their words now— overall we have the best items


----------



## Alicia (May 24, 2020)

I have the green airport, I went with one of the first 4 map choices and agreed I wasn't going to reset at all to get a different fruit, villagers or airport color. 
The items are spot on though. Glad I got the green one at this point, that black street lamp is probably my favorite of the four.
I didn't hate that I had a green airport, but it wasn't my favorite at first but I've grown to love it!


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 24, 2020)

I have the green airport and im super happy with the airport itself and the items I got! im really thankful, I only reset one time when starting the game because I got cherries as a town fruit and that was the one fruit I really did _not_ want to get.


----------



## Nefarious (May 24, 2020)

Only thing that upset me about the green airport is that we got blue Godzilla instead of black or brown, other than that I’ve always been happy with the color of my airport, it goes with my woodsy theme. I’m glad I didn’t have to reset at all.

Seems like the tea cup ride and springey ride-on from the green set is really popular though. I’ve had people messaging me about getting them zebra ride-ons. If anyone reading needs anything from the green set, message me. I do equal exchange for NMTs. It’s unfair that these items are color locked.


----------



## jiojiop (May 24, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> All the people dragging green airports at the start of the game gotta be eating their words now— overall we have the best items


Who dragged em?! Crazy, I love lime and lemon airports. I just happened to get a good 2 starters so I stuck with orange.

Anyway, here's the picture from the reddit link:



Spoiler: BIG PIC












What I don't get is why did they pair the white lamp with the silver clock, the black lamp with the white clock, the bronze lamp with the black clock, and the green lamp with the bronze clock? It's like they did this intentionally to encourage trade as nothing matches.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2020)

h1pst4r said:


> Unrelated- but I'm bothered by Gamespot's lazy journalism (and other "journalists" covering AC). They literally just took someone's picture from Reddit (they did give the person citation at the top), and now it's an article that clogs up my search results lol. At least this time they aren't publishing wrong information.



Gotta chase those clicks! Though a lot of journalism lately involves just posting stuff from social media and selling it as content. There is too much junk out there, so while at first it may seem lazy, they can at least filter though a lot of it for the average person.


----------



## Llunavale (May 24, 2020)

h1pst4r said:


> Unrelated- but I'm bothered by Gamespot's lazy journalism (and other "journalists" covering AC). They literally just took someone's picture from Reddit (they did give the person citation at the top), and now it's an article that clogs up my search results lol. At least this time they aren't publishing wrong information.


Polygon have had a run doing this recently too, they did a post on Raymond not too long ago that was essentially three or four sentences of "news" and then easily upwards of 20 Tweets they just embedded onto the page. Job done! I need to get into games journalism...

Interesting all the same - now there's another thing for people to look out for when they restart their island!


----------



## swifterly (May 24, 2020)

Dang. Really wish I stumbled upon this information one day earlier when I was resetting for my 2nd island!


----------



## Timexturner (May 24, 2020)

I hate that I got a blue airport now. I hate the black stuff. I want colorful stuff


----------



## Manah (May 24, 2020)

I wanted a green airport and knowing about item colors wouldn't have changed that. I can trade for those.


----------



## a sprout (May 24, 2020)

I dunno, I got the blue airport and I'm pretty happy with it! I like the pastel tea cups the most, but I don't actually think I'd use the tea cups on my island...


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i’ve got the orange airport and mine’s spot on


----------



## IridianSky (May 24, 2020)

I always wanted the green airport, but got blue, and decided that just the airport color was t worth resetting for since I was fine with everything else. Had I known about this back then I definitly would have reset for green. Ah well, too late now.


----------



## Sencha (May 24, 2020)

Aw if I had known this I would probably have resetted... Not only did I end up with my plaza way too close to the airport, the airport is blue and while that suits the dod traveling agency, it's not my favourite colour, and then I realised my river outlets were not in a good position for what I wanted to do, and now I get to hear that I can't easily get items in the colour I want? Ah well, too late now I suppose


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 24, 2020)

I didn't care what color of airport I got. I ended up with green. 
If I had known about this, I probably would have gone with Orange or Blue.
Not a fan of the orange snack machine that doesn't really match any of the drink machines in my opinion.
But I'm glad I do have the black lamp posts and I traded to get the black and white teacup ride. It would have been a pain to trade for lamp posts because of the amount of them for a town. But I would have been fine with the Green or Bronze Street Lamps too. I am unsure on the white ones. I would like them better if they were an off white instead.
Still need to get black park clocks though.... 

So are all the things below the 4 airport colored boxes random?

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

This makes me wonder about the dock length. I wonder if there will be a difference if there is an update that has something to do with them.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 25, 2020)

a sprout said:


> I dunno, I got the blue airport and I'm pretty happy with it! I like the pastel tea cups the most, but I don't actually think I'd use the tea cups on my island...


I use the teacups on my island but I would LOVE to have the pastel! Just gotta find someone willing to trade lol


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

I got the orange airport which I don’t mind much, probably for my next island, I’m going to be careful with the airport color for the different NM items.


----------



## eminyan (May 25, 2020)

Dang it's spot on!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 25, 2020)

Woah that's spot on


----------

